# Floor Plan software....



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

Any good software for doing floor plans of houses, rooms etc.? Not building plans but my wife likes to rearrange furniture a lot - I think she's trying that Feng Shui thing







Not a total loss, I got her convinced we need a plasma screen over the firepace  

Anyways, it would help (me) if I could draw her a picture before we (I) have to move the furniture


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

if you know illustrator then it should be pretty easy to knock of a simplified floor plan in that.

do you want to be able to do 3d walkthroughs?


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

3d walk through's might be a bit of overkill, I was thinking just something like what builders use when you are buying a house they give you the floor plan. It'd be nice to add furniture to it though.

Illustrator eh? I'll check it out. Do they offer a trial download?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

if you don't know it there's a bit of a learning curve. there is a trial but i don't think it will let you save your work.

this has a trial as well. it will make your room look like an old nintendo game. the trial is fully functional and works for 30 days

there is an article about floor plan software for the mac here.

edit: fixed bad link


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

Microspot Interiors has a free demo and gives you the option to walk around 3D.

My favorite is Sketchup it only has an 8 hour time limit, but that's only when your drawing something. I've been using it now for a month designing closet space for a bedroom and house floor plan and still have 2.8 hours left, even after leaving the Sketchup open for days.


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

How about OmniGraffle?
I'm assuming it was packaged with Jaguar as it came pre-installed on my Tibook.


----------

